# First Buzzard



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Saw the first Buzzard of the year today in Tuscarawas county 2/21


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Do they migrate to Guernsey Co. for the winter? There are hundreds here all winter long.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> There are hundreds here all winter long


Plenty of both varieties in the SW corner of the state all winter long also.
Seems to me that the black vulture has dramatically increased in numbers over the last 15- 20 years, at least in my area.
Good luck and enjoy


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

garhtr said:


> Plenty of both varieties in the SW corner of the state all winter long also.
> Seems to me that the black vulture has dramatically increased in numbers over the last 15- 20 years, at least in my area.
> Good luck and enjoy


I'm in Tuscarwas county and they roost in the big Oak trees in my woods on the hill .I'll be watching for them to return


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I never see any from November till spring,


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

fishless said:


> I'll be watching for them to return


Shouldn't be long 
Enjoy !


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Up here in NW Ohio it's legend they return to Hinckley Ohio every March 15th


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

saw my first one in Tusc County today also. We were in Western Kentucky mid January and they were everywhere!


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I just notice one on saturday in Medina county. I thought it was weird just seemed to early for them.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I wonder how many people just don't notice them in the winter. I can look out my window at any given time all winter long and see between 1-20. And I'm less than 30 minutes from some folks here.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't ever see them in winter up here . Just Eagles , hawks , and crows eating road kill . But not buzzards .


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

They dont migrate in Central Ohio


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I live in central Ohio about 40 minutes north of Columbus and have never seen one during the winter. Have a couple hog farms near and for 8 months a year they are constantly circling it. From December through March you won’t see any. Roadkills just lay around unless a hawk or eagle eat it.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Central Ohio, SW Franklin county, Saw one a few days ago,
today 6-7 flew over….it’s cold out too!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I saw 2 in Massillon today


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Saw the first one Sunday, the 27th in Union County. About normal for us.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

T-180 said:


> Saw the first one Sunday, the 27th in Union County. About normal for us.





T-180 said:


> Saw the first one Sunday, the 27th in Union County. About normal for us.


Same here in Tuscarwas County


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

They are here year around in Licking county.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Noticed my first one in my part of Morrow county last Tuesday. By the weekend I couldn’t look up at the sky in any direction without seeing several.


----------

